# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ >  Ձեռագործի պարագաներ. որտեղի՞ց գնել

## AniwaR

Երևանում: Կոնկրետ ինձ հետաքրքրում են թելեր և ճաղեր-մաղեր: Գիտեմ հենց «Թելեր» կոչվող խանութի երեք մասնաճյուղերը (Մաշտոցի, Բաղրամյանի և Կոմիտասի պողոտաների վրա), բայց կուզենայի իմանալ նաև հնարավոր այլ տարբերակներ, որովհետև, մասնավորապես, իմ ուզած տիպի ճաղերից չունեին «Թելեր»-ում:  :Sad: 

Հոտառությունս ասում ա՝ Բանգլադեշի կողմերը շատ կլինեն նմանատիպ խանութիկներ, հը՞ն:  :Jpit:  Ո՞վ ինչ գիտի:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Տաշիրի դիմաց լոմբարդ կա, դրա տակը՝ թելերի խանութ: Ես էնտեղից եմ օգտվում: Բանգլադեշից տեղյակ չեմ:

----------

AniwaR (13.12.2014)

----------


## AniwaR

Դիմացը՝ այսինքն Տիգրան Մեծ փողոցի վրա՞, թե՞ Խորենացու:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Սիլ Հյուրանոցի կողքը  :Smile:

----------

AniwaR (13.12.2014)

----------


## Մուշու

Գարեգին Նժդեհի հրապարակում , հենց մետրոի ներսում կա փոքրիկ խանութիկ , բայց տեսականին մեծ չէ , կարող ես այդ տեղ էլ նայես : Մալաթիայի շուկայում էլ կա թելի խանութ , մի քանի անգամ կողքով անցել եմ :

----------

AniwaR (13.12.2014)

----------


## AniwaR

> Մալաթիայի շուկայում էլ կա թելի խանութ , մի քանի անգամ կողքով անցել եմ :


Իսկ կարո՞ղ ա հիշես կոնկրետ որ մասերն ա ընկնում: Կողքը ի՞նչ կողմնորոշիչներ կան:

----------


## Մուշու

> Իսկ կարո՞ղ ա հիշես կոնկրետ որ մասերն ա ընկնում: Կողքը ի՞նչ կողմնորոշիչներ կան:


Չէ , տրանսպորտով եմ անցել էդ տեղով  :Sad:

----------


## AniwaR

Լավ, լավ, համենայն դեպս գլխավոր փողոցի վրա է փաստորեն:  :Jpit:

----------


## laro

Ռասիայում երկու թելերի խանութ գիտեմ, երևի դրանք էլ տեսել ես ու էլի Ռասիայում դալանում կար թելերի խանութ, բայց էդտեղ կարծեմ մենակ թելեր են:
հ.գ. ճաղերն ի'նչ են:

----------


## Ariadna

Անի ջան, Գայանեին հարցրում, Դեկադային, ինքը պրոֆեսիոնալ մակարդակով զբաղվում է դրանով, համ էլ Բանգլադեշում է ապրում, էդ կողմերինը որ հաստատ կիմանա։

----------


## AniwaR

> հ.գ. ճաղերն ի'նչ են:


Ըմմ, լավ հարց էր:


Ժամանակակից հայոց լեզվի բացատրական բառարանից (1974 թ.)




> Ճաղ - գ. 1. Բարակ ու բոլորակ երկաթե ձողիկ, որով հյուսում են որևէ գործվածք: _Գուլպայի ճաղեր:_


Ավելի լավ չէի կարող բացատրել:  :Jpit: 


Բոլորին շնորհակալություն: Հեսա Դեկադային գրեմ:

----------


## AniwaR

Հա ի միջի այլոց, էս էլ կոնկրետ գրեմ, որ փնտրում եմ կարճ լարով (40 սմ-անոց) կլոր ճաղեր և/կամ երկծայր, բայց հաստ (7-10 մմ): Մինչև հիմա որտեղ հարցրել եմ («Թելեր»-ում, Ամիրյանի վրա, Տաշիրի մոտ մի 3-4 խանութ), ոչ մի տեղ չեն վաճառում:  :Sad: 

Կամ ծայրահեղ դեպքում կլոր ճաղեր (թեկուզ երկար), բայց որ լարը շատ փափուկ լինի, ոլոր-մոլոր չլինի:

Էդ խանութների աշխատակիցների մեծամասնությունը զարմացած դեմքիս էր նայում ու ասում, որ գոյություն չունեն նման բաներ:  :Jpit:

----------


## boooooooom

Անի ջան, եթե ավելի կոնկրետ բնութագրես, կարող ենք սարքենք։ Ասենք գնանք Գնունու գործիքների շուկա,  քո ուզած հաստության մետաղալար գնենք, կտրենք քո ուզած երկարությամբ, ու ծայրերը սրենք (եթե իհարկե ճիշտ եմ հասկացել. ճաղեր=շուղեր)

----------


## AniwaR

Հա, շուղեր (էդքան անսովոր բա՞ռ ա «ճաղ»-ը >_> ես ամբողջ կյանքս էդպես եմ լսել):

Ես սենց բան եմ փնտրում.



Մերսի առաջարկի համար: Custom սարքելու մասին ես էլ եմ մտածել, բայց դեռ հույսս չեմ կորցնում պատրաստի գտնելու:  :Smile:

----------

Enna Adoly (14.12.2014)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Իսկ եթե փորձես էդ ոլոր-մոլոր լարերը տաքացնել և ուղղե՞լ ;-)

----------


## boooooooom

> Հա, շուղեր (էդքան անսովոր բա՞ռ ա «ճաղ»-ը >_> ես ամբողջ կյանքս էդպես եմ լսել):
> 
> Ես սենց բան եմ փնտրում.
> 
> 
> 
> Մերսի առաջարկի համար: Custom սարքելու մասին ես էլ եմ մտածել, բայց դեռ հույսս չեմ կորցնում պատրաստի գտնելու:


Ես կփորձեմ դրանից պատրաստել,  որ ստացվի, դու կունենաս դրանցից։ Մետաղական մասի հաստությունը՝ 7-10մմ, երկարությունը՝  ?, լարի  երկարությունը՝ 40սմ, հաստությունը՝ երևի մի 2 մմ, նյութը՝ պինդ?,  ճկուն?, թույլ?, հնարավոր է կաուչուկ օգտագործել որպես հումք?

----------


## AniwaR

> Իսկ եթե փորձես էդ ոլոր-մոլոր լարերը տաքացնել և ուղղե՞լ ;-)


Փորձելը փորձել եմ, բայց մեկ ա՝ կոպիտ ա մնում: Նույնիսկ կտրել, հալացրել-կպցրել եմ, բայց մեկ ա՝ շատ փոքր տրամագծով գործել չի լինում դրանցով: Աչքիս վերջում էս մեթոդը փորձեմ:  :Jpit:  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJzGDDbVICM




> Ես կփորձեմ դրանից պատրաստել,  որ ստացվի, դու կունենաս դրանցից։ Մետաղական մասի հաստությունը՝ 7-10մմ, երկարությունը՝  ?, լարի  երկարությունը՝ 40սմ, հաստությունը՝ երևի մի 2 մմ, նյութը՝ պինդ?,  ճկուն?, թույլ?, հնարավոր է կաուչուկ օգտագործել որպես հումք?


Վարդան, ախր անհարմար ա է:  :Jpit:  Չեմ ուզում է ոչ մեկին չարչարեմ էդ փոքր բանի համար: Բայց եթե դժվար չի լինի քեզ համար, ամենալավ տարբերակը էն կլինի, որ սովորական երկծայր շյուղեր լինեն (մեր տատիները, որ գուլպա էին գործում, դրանցից), ուղղակի հաստ: (էդ ասածներս սաղ նույն նպատակի համար են, ուղղակի տարբեր մեթոդներով, ամենալավը էս ա)



5 հատ, բոլորը նույն տրամագիծն ունենան` 7/8/9/10 (ինձ համար ամենանախընտրելին՝ 9մմ), երկարությունը մի 18 սմ:

Հա ի միջի այլոց, կարող են փայտից լինել, պլաստիկից, ինչից ասես... Ինձ համար լրիվ մեկ ա մատերիալը: 

Հ.գ. Խոստանում եմ հենց էդ շյուղերով մի հատ գլխարկ գործել քեզ համար:  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (15.12.2014), Cassiopeia (14.12.2014)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Լարը ճկուն պիտի լինի, ժամանակին դատարկ կաուչուկե «խողովակներ» էին օգտագործում դրա համար: մետաղի ու կաուչուկի հպման հատվածը պիտի շատ նուրբ լինի, չզգացվի, որ թելը չբռնի քաշի:

----------

AniwaR (14.12.2014), boooooooom (15.12.2014)

----------


## AniwaR

Կարճ ասած, ինձ պետք են էս տարբերակներից *մեկնումեկը* (ըստ նախընտրելիության նվազման).


1. 5 հատ երկծայր շյուղեր + 1 զույգ նույն չափի տրամագծով կարճ լարով (շյուղերի *հետ* երկարությունը՝ 40 սմ),
2. Միայն երկծայր շյուղերը (որովհետև կարճ լարովը էլի մի ձև կարող եմ ինքս սարքել),
3. Շաաաատ երկար (մի 100 սմ) *ու* շաաաատ փափուկ լարով (որ թելի պես ենթարկվի) կլոր շյուղեր:

 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  Վոշմ, ամոթ ա արդեն, կենացներս քանի գնում թանկանում են:  :Jpit:

----------

boooooooom (15.12.2014)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Բայց ես ոնց չեմ սիրում շյուղագործությունը :-D

----------

Ուլուանա (16.12.2014)

----------


## laro

> Ըմմ, լավ հարց էր:
> 
> 
> Ժամանակակից հայոց լեզվի բացատրական բառարանից (1974 թ.)
> 
> 
> 
> Ավելի լավ չէի կարող բացատրել:


Մենք մեր բարբառում դրան ասում ենք միլ, էդպես էլ մտածում էի, որ էդ կլինի....

----------


## boooooooom

Սենց մի բան ստացանք։ Ճաղերի հաստությունը՝ 9.5մմ։ Բայց միացնող մասը երևի պետք էր ավելի բարակ անել չէ?( Էլ հոսանքի լար է)։ Երևի ավելի փափուկ բան է պետք,  որ հեշտ աշխատվի?

----------

AniwaR (15.12.2014), Cassiopeia (15.12.2014), Chuk (16.12.2014), Peace (16.12.2014), Tiger29 (15.12.2014), Աթեիստ (15.12.2014), Ուլուանա (16.12.2014)

----------


## boooooooom

> Սենց մի բան ստացանք։ Ճաղերի հաստությունը՝ 9.5մմ։ Բայց միացնող մասը երևի պետք էր ավելի բարակ անել չէ?( Էլ հոսանքի լար է)։ Երևի ավելի փափուկ բան է պետք,  որ հեշտ աշխատվի?


կարող ենք կտրել ավելի բարակ լար դնել

----------

AniwaR (15.12.2014), Աթեիստ (15.12.2014)

----------


## AniwaR

Վայ  :LOL:  Սենց արա՞գ: Չէ, վերջն ա: Էս կարճի համար շատ փափուկ լինելը կարևոր չի:

Երկարի դեպքում ա փափուկ պետք, որ հատերի արանքից քաշել-հանելուց չձգի թելերը:

----------

boooooooom (15.12.2014)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Սենց մի բան ստացանք։ Ճաղերի հաստությունը՝ 9.5մմ։ Բայց միացնող մասը երևի պետք էր ավելի բարակ անել չէ?( Էլ հոսանքի լար է)։ Երևի ավելի փափուկ բան է պետք,  որ հեշտ աշխատվի?


Վարդան, ոսկի ձեռքեր ունես։ Վարկանիշ չթողեց տամ  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (15.12.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Սենց մի բան ստացանք։ Ճաղերի հաստությունը՝ 9.5մմ։ Բայց միացնող մասը երևի պետք էր ավելի բարակ անել չէ?( Էլ հոսանքի լար է)։ Երևի ավելի փափուկ բան է պետք,  որ հեշտ աշխատվի?


Իսկ դու ուզում ես ծրագրավորում սովորել  :Smile: 
Այ մարդ, բիզնես արա: Ձեռիցդ սենց բաներ են գալիս:

----------

boooooooom (16.12.2014), Cassiopeia (16.12.2014), GriFFin (28.02.2015)

----------


## AniwaR

Էս էլ Վարդանի պատրաստած ճաղերը/շյուղերը/միլերը  :Good: ու դրանցով գործած իմ առաջին գլխարկը:  :Jpit:

----------

ars83 (09.01.2015), boooooooom (09.01.2015), CactuSoul (10.01.2015), Cassiopeia (09.01.2015), GriFFin (28.02.2015), John (09.01.2015), Tiger29 (09.01.2015), Արէա (09.01.2015), Մուշու (09.01.2015), Ուլուանա (09.01.2015)

----------

